# Clinique Beauty Advisor - Questions



## circe221 (Sep 19, 2009)

Hello everyone!

Just finished a round of interviews to work at the Clinique counter in Macy's.
I got the interview through a family connection, and did 3 in-store interviews last week - counter manager, department manager, store manager.

I "passed" this round of interviews and went on to the "Talent Plus" interview which I completed today.  I will post seperately on that because it was a very interesting interview.

Anyway, my brain was fried and I forgot to ask the lady who interviewed me for Talent Plus what the next step would be.

This is my first experience going for a job in this field, and I am unsure what to expect and how quickly I will find out if I got the job.

For anyone else who has gone through the hiring process with Clinique, who would I hear from next? Someone actually from Clinique or from Macy's?

Also, how timely are they usually in getting back in regards to whether you got the job?

Clinique is my first choice, but I have also applied for jobs other places and I don't want to keep them waiting if anyone contacts me.

Thank you in advance for any information anyone can give me!

This forum was a life saver! I read up on the Talent Plus here and got a lot of good info about it. I want to make a thread just for that to help people who might be gearing up for a job where that interview is required.


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Sep 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *circe221* 

 
_Hello everyone!

Just finished a round of interviews to work at the Clinique counter in Macy's.
I got the interview through a family connection, and did 3 in-store interviews last week - counter manager, department manager, store manager.

I "passed" this round of interviews and went on to the "Talent Plus" interview which I completed today. I will post seperately on that because it was a very interesting interview.

Anyway, my brain was fried and I forgot to ask the lady who interviewed me for Talent Plus what the next step would be.

This is my first experience going for a job in this field, and I am unsure what to expect and how quickly I will find out if I got the job.

For anyone else who has gone through the hiring process with Clinique, who would I hear from next? Someone actually from Clinique or from Macy's?

Also, how timely are they usually in getting back in regards to whether you got the job?

Clinique is my first choice, but I have also applied for jobs other places and I don't want to keep them waiting if anyone contacts me.

Thank you in advance for any information anyone can give me!

This forum was a life saver! I read up on the Talent Plus here and got a lot of good info about it. I want to make a thread just for that to help people who might be gearing up for a job where that interview is required._

 
I work for Clinique (Have been for 3 years now!) and from what I remember it was Macy's that contacted me to let me know I got it, and I think it took like a week tops I believe? But I had already worked in store in Juniors and transferred over since my position was eliminated in Juniors and they wanted me to start asap so I found out pretty quick. Good luck!


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (Sep 20, 2009)

I would think Macy's or Clinique would contact you and you'll most likely have to an in person interview with the AC from Clinique.

I just went thru the hiring process with Lauder and when I finished my Talent Plus (over the phone) with the Lauder AE, she told me to get in touch with my HR to see what time I could meet with the Lauder AC for my interview with Lauder since she would be in the store soon.

As for how quick someone will contact you, I've seen it go very quickly (in my case a little over a week from when my HR asked me to interveiw for the position and I agreed,  to when they officially offered me the job (but I think it went so quickly because it's getting close to holiday season and they need someone who had worked cosmetics before and they had putzed around not hiring anyone else for months LOL)) or quite slow.  Your best bet might just be to give it a day or so and ask your HR if they have heard back from Clinique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Congrats and good luck!


----------



## circe221 (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks so much for the responses!

I am not currently working in the store - I am a school teacher - so I don't know who their HR person would be. But I will give it a few days and if I don't hear anything by the end of the week I will call the store Friday and see if I can get someone on the phone who can help me.

This sort of all happened really quickly for me, so I am a little overwhelmed by everything, but I am really REALLY hoping I get the job!!! 

Thanks again for responding to my questions!


----------



## circe221 (Sep 21, 2009)

Didn't hear anything today...so nervous...

I did my Talent Plus on Saturday, so I guess today would be kinda early, but I wish someone called me today...


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Sep 21, 2009)

Yeah don't worry they should get back with you shortly, it just takes a few days for them to get their stuff straight.


----------



## circe221 (Sep 24, 2009)

I got the job!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I go for Macy's store training Monday/Tuesday evenings. They said it is on the computer, and I can work at my own pace on that.

After I complete the Macy's store training they can put me on the schedule for the Clinique counter - I will be "mirroring" the counter manager's schedule for 2 weeks - I met her and she is WONDERFUL!!!

I am so excited!!!!!

I might start a new thread for this, but I would like to wear Clinique makeup to work but I do not have any yet - does anyone know if they provide samples or products for the people working there to wear while working?


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Sep 24, 2009)

Congrats! Yeah the training on the register is really easy. As far as Macy's goes with samples good luck with that because they'll only let you have samples (and at that for us we get like 1 or 2) if you buy something. If any show up a few minutes early and just mess around with the different formulas each time to see which one you like. We do have gratis coming up so you can order your stuff at least then.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Sep 25, 2009)

Congrats on the job! I had an interview with Macy's for the Cosmetics Counter position on 9/9. The person who interviewed me from HR said she would fwd my application to the cosmetic counters and they would be in contact with me. 

Clinique called me the next day and said they will schedule me for an interview with Talent Plus. They called me on 9/11 and the interview took about an hour. After that, they said Macy's will be in contact with you shortly. 

Hmm, it has been 2 wks so I guess perhaps it didn't go so well? I wonder if I should call them and inquire on whether the position is already filled. That way, I won't have to keep wondering.

 I have worked for Sephora for seasonal 2 yrs back and it did take them over 2 wks to get back to me...so maybe there is a lil tad of hope there? lol


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Sep 26, 2009)

^Yeah sometimes Macy's drags when it comes to  things like that, although it would never hurt to check up on it tho!


----------



## circe221 (Sep 26, 2009)

Do you have a contact at Macy's you could call?

The person who called me was the cosmetics department manager - I had to go in again to discuss the position (starting rate, hours, etc.).

Since it has been 2 weeks, maybe give them a call this week?

I did my Talent Plus on a Saturday, and didn't get a call from Macy's on a Thursday. I do know that my situation is unique because a) someone left and they needed a replacement and b) I knew someone who knows the department manager and helped to connect me


----------



## circe221 (Oct 4, 2009)

*****UPDATE******

I posted on the main Industry Discussion board a few weeks ago re: interview for Clinique job at Macy's.

Well...I got the job, and started working, and already quit.

First of all - the hours were WAY more than I wanted. I work a full time job as an elementary school teacher, and I was looking for 10-15 hours a week. I was scheduled for 20 hours the first week and 24 hours the 2nd week. 

I mentioned to the manager that I could not possibly work those hours, she told me that those were the hours of the position, when I clearly stated in my interview I could only 10-15 hours max. 

Second, there was too much pressure re: opening Macy's charge cards and pushing the 3 different in-store promotion programs going on. You basically had to try to get people to sign up for 4 things PLUS try and pre-sell the Clinique gift.

All of this is tracked and you are responsible for a certain "goal".

My 2nd day on the job some higher-up that I did not know came to the counter and basically lectured me that I hadn't opened any Macy's charges yet, and that I had to open 7 in my first 30 days of employment or I would be fired. The 3rd day on the job I was questioned by someone else as to how I was doing opening charges and signing people up for the promotions (Shop for a Cause and Give Back). When I stated I was brand new and was just trying to get my bearings with everything, I was told that was no excuse and that I should be getting at least 1 Macy's charge per shift, no excuses.

Sorry, don't need the aggravation.

I went home that 3rd night in tears, so frustrated and angry and upset. I knew this was not for me and that I couldn't stay at this job. I went in the next day with the intention to inform them I was resigning.

When I first attempted to quit, the counter manager, department manager, and store manager all tried to talk me into staying.

I tried firmly to tell them that this was just not the right position for me, and that I was sorry but I could not work there.

After 2 days of what I consider "bullying" by the aforementioned and various other Macy's employees to try to get me to stay, they finally accepted my decision. But I was made to feel as if I had done something wrong, and the one manager even tried to imply that I was breaching some sort of "contract" by not working 2 weeks before deciding to leave.

I had an anxiety attack due to the stress of the whole situation, and became so upset, I vomited.

Finally, I agreed to stay and work my assigned shifts this upcoming week because they said they would be more busy at the counter due to the Clinique free gift. But I kept re-iterating that next Saturday would be my last day there.

I am now afraid that when I report to work on Wednesday that I will get more bullying/pressuring not to quit.

Should I even go in this week, or just call and say I cannot work there anymore?

I really do like the counter manager, so she would be the ONLY reason I would be going in - to do her a favor and help out with gift.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Oct 5, 2009)

Oh this is horrible Circe!

If this job is causing you such anxiety, do not go back there. I'm sure they interviewed other people for the position, they can give the job to one of them!


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Oct 8, 2009)

Yeah Macy's is like a revolving door most of the time..they don't take care of their employees at all!


----------

